# German Shepherd Show Line to Working line is as Siberian Husky is to Seppalas



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

This thread isn't meant to discuss the Husky dog or to compare them to German Shepherd but simply for the purposes of sharing an analogy. Let me know if you agree 

The German Shepherd working line to the show line is as the Siberian Husky is to the Seppala 

The Seppalas and Siberian Husky share the same breed origins but the Seppalas were bred for sled function ("work") and the Siberian Husky was bred for show purposes

many people aren't familiar with Seppalas just as many people might not recognize a working line German Shepherd - here's some information about the line
Confused About Seppalas?

Now this thread digresses into it's state of the union portion - 

I've seen discussions suggesting crossbreeding the show line and working line as an effort to reinvigorate the breed . . although I agree with the premise and the potential . . it is counterproductive to the direction that these two lines were bred in. This is made more readily apparent when you think about cross-breeding a line of dog meant that is meant to be the best of the best in the sled world with a dog that is meant for conformation in the show ring. 

With the German Shepherds the show line seems to be the more prestigious line of the breed . . with many working dogs only able to attain a KKL2 (as suitable . . rather than "recommended"). This is despite Max von Stephanitz so purists of the breed obviously have a cause for concern. 

At this point with both lines clearly established . . crossbreeding in an effort to set the future foundation of the breed would seem a bit radical, but a concentrated effort should be made to ensure that the vigor of BOTH lines is preserved. There's no way to ignore that there is currently a great deal of concern for the breed 

. . especially when articles like this have been made - Can the German Shepherd Be Saved? - ABC News


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, never even heard about the Seppalas..



> Where did "Seppalas" originate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BTW, there are some showline breeders that are crossing back into working lines... but it's really about the judges and parent clubs then giving puppies with the less extreme lines the ribbons and recognition at dog shows that needs to be done. 

I've been to a few of the GSDCA Nationals and always take my dogs around all the showdogs all the time (I have working lines  ) just so they can get a mental picture of what a different 'look' can be for a dog that is still a GSD


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I cannot think of any other breed that has been used for so many purposes. That utility, in many ways, caused their problems.

If all the best minds in the world and the best technology were brought to focus on creating the best GSD, that would this "super dog" look like? What would it's intelligence be, it's temperament, it's health, strength and endurance? 

If we acknowledge that the refinement which caused the split "took away" qualities from both types, then we would expect to see a dog that would not be a top contender in the show ring or in the working arena. As it stands today, that is.

People would have to be willing to say "Yes - this dog is something we need to strive to perpetuate. This dog is the best representation of the breed and we will adjust our breeding programs, show,agility,working and protection competitions to focus on this type as being superior. 

If the Germans are confused as which direction to proceed, how would that concept float over here? I think it has to start in a country that is able to launch and sustain a breeding program that is not "forced" by monetary reasons to keep breeding specialty dogs with altered attributes. It may be acceptable to continue these separate lines for those interested in only one type of competition. But we do need a "best" all around and we do need the basic qualities, health and temperament back. How else would this be achieved outside of cross breeding the lines?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting reading, I had considered a husky before getting my GSD.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stonevintage, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There *are* a good number of breeders that are consistently producing sound dogs with temperaments across the board for sports, work, and even family pets and are dogs that have or can get an SG or V rating and KKL no problem. I don't know that anyone has to reinvent the wheel. 

Many people are not as rigid about keeping lines divided as one might think. I own a dog that is half working half show and was honestly quite surprised at how many people came out of the woodwork in support of this cross and of my dog, people who I normally would have assumed to be very set with one line or another. 

But crossing lines is quite risky. When someone comes on here and posts a pedigree and experienced people are able to say "you will likely get X, Y Z, and the dogs should be good for A, B, and C, but watch out for unhealth hips" or something like that, it's because they've already *seen* these lines crossed before and are constantly building a mental (or even existing) database of what happens when you do certain linebreedings or cross various bloodlines (I'm talking far more precise than "working line" or show line"). Doing more drastic outcrosses hasn't been done as much or as well and the results can be widely varried because it's much harder to make an educated guess about the results. Again, I am saying this as someone who HAS a puppy that is a cross of two lines so I am not sitting here bashing it, but it's never as simple as taking a little from a show line and a little from a working line and getting the best of both. A lot of people who are doing this are thinking 2 or more generations farther ahead, doing a more drastic outcross to attempt to wash out some undesired trait, bring in a bit more genetic diversity, and avoid heavy backmassing but then breed the result back to the lines they are comfortable with.


----------

